# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة عبدالمحسن العباد البدر

## محمد طه شعبان

قام بإعداد هذه الترجمة اليسيرة أخوكم وليد العلي:
هذا العلامة المحدث الشيخ عبدالمحسن بن حمد العباد أطال الله في عمره على خير
هو الشيخ المحدث الفقيه العلامة السلفي الزاهد الورع ولا نزكي على الله أحدا. 
عبدالمحسن بن حمد العباد البدر حفظه الله ، ولد بالزلفي ،ولد الشيخ في رمضان من عام 1353هـ. 
ودرس ونال الشهادة الإبتدائية فيها عام واحدٍ وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية،ثم انتقل الشيخ إلى الرياض ودخل معهد الرياض العلمي،وكانت السنة التي قدِم العلامة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله من الخرج إلى الرياض وأول سنة يُدرسُ في هذا المعهد،ثم إلتحق شيخنا عبدالمحسن بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام بالرياض،ودرس الشيخ في الجامعة وفي المساجد على يد العلماء الكبار أمثال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم والشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي والشيخ عبدالرحمن الأفريقي والشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفي رحمهم الله أجمعين.
عُين مُدرساً بالمعهد العلمي ببريدة عام 1379هـ. 
عُين مدرساً بالمعهد العلمي بالرياض عام 1380هـ. 
ثم عُين مدرساً بالجامعة الإسلامية في عام إنشائها 1381هـ،وكان أول من ألقى فيها درساً-حفظه الله-. 
وقد سمعتُ الشيخ يذكر بأنه درس على يد الشيخ عبدالرحمن الأفريقي في الرياض عام اثنتين وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف والعام الذي تلاه درسَ عليه في الحديث والمصطلح،ويقول عنه:كان مدرساً ناصحاً وعالماً كبيراً،وموجّهاً ومرشداً وقدوة في الخير رحمه الله تعالى.
له علاقة خاصة مع الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله وكان أول لقاء له مع الشيخ عام اثنتين وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف للهجرة،ودرسه نظامياً في السنة الرابعة من كلية الشريعة،وكان الشيخ عبدالمحسن يذكر أنه كان كثيراً ما يكون اتصالي به في الفسح بين الدّروس وفي المسجد وأزورهُ في المنزل.
لما جاء عام واحد وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف رُشِحَ الشيخ للتدريس في الجامعة الإسلامية،وقد كان الشيخ في آخر عام تسعةٍ وسبعين وألف قد طلبَ من الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله أن يجعله في سلك التدريس فوافق على شرط أن يُدرسَ في الجامعة الإسلامية عند افتتاحها،فأجاب شيخنا:أنهُ على أتم الاستعداد.
ثم بدأ بالتدريس في هذه الجامعة الغراء منذُ أول عام واحدٍ وثمانين وثلاثمائة وألف،وقد كانت له صحبة مع شيخه عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله خمسة عشر عاماً،وكان الشيخ مع تدريسه في الجامعة وكذلك الحرم-ولا يزال- عضو في مجلس الجامعة منذُ إنشائها وحتى عام ثلاثةٍ وتسعين عُيّنتُ نائباً للرئيس-وهو الشيخ عبدالعزيز رحمه الله-بترشيخ من الشيخ وموافقة من الملك فيصل رحمهما الله.
يقول الشيخ: كنت أتي إليه-يعني الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله-قبل الذهاب إلى الجامعة وأجلس معه قليلاً،وكان معه الشيخ إبراهيم الحصين رحمه الله،وكان يقرأ عليه المعاملات من بعد صلاة الفجر إلى بعد ارتفاع الشمس.
وفي يوم من الأيام قال لي:رأيتُ البارحةَ رؤيا وهو أنني رأيتُ كأنّ هناك بَكْرَةٌ جميلة وأنا أقودها وأنت تسوقها،وقال:أوّ  تُها بالجامعة الإسلامية،وقد تحقق ذلك بحمد الله فكنتُ معه في النيابة مدّة سنتين ثم قمتُ بالعملِ بعدهُ رئيساً بالنيابة أربعةَ أعوام.
وكنت له صلات كثيرة مع أهل العلم وخاصة المدرسون في الجامعة أو من يسمع عنهم من أهل الفضل ومنهم الشيخ عمر فلاته رحمه الله.-ولنا وقفة من فيّ الشيخ عن صلته به-
للشيخ مؤلفات عديدة منها:
1- عشرون حديثاً من حديث البخاري.
2- عشرون حديثا من صحيح الأمام مسلم.
3- من أخلاق الرسول الكريم.
4- عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الصحابة الكرام.
5- فضلُ أهل البيت وعلوُّ مكانتِهم عند أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة.
6- عقيدة أهل السنة والأثر في المهدي المنتظر.
7- الرد على الرفاعي والبوطي.
8- الانتصار للصحابةِ الأخيار في ردِّ أباطيل حسن المالكي. 
9- الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله نموذج من الرعيل الأول.
10-الشيخ عمر بن عبدالرحمن فلاته وكيف عرفته.
11-الإخلاص والإحسان والإلتزام بالشريعة.
12- فَضلُ المدينة وآدابُ سُكنَاها وزيارتِها.
13- من أقوال المنصفين في معاوية. 
14- فضل آل البيت. 
15- اجتناء الثمر في مصطلح أهل الأثر. 
16- عالمٌ جهبذ وملكٌ فذ. 
17- قبسٌ من هدي الإسلام. 
18- دراسة حديث "نضّر الله إمراً سمع مقالتي" روايةً ودراية. 
وكما ذكرنا أنهُ مدرس بالحرم المدني فالعام الماضي كانت دروسه يومياً عدا الخميس بعد كل صلاة مغرب بالحرم النبوي في شرح سنن أبي داود،وله دروس أخرى في مسجده.
أتم شرح عدة كتب من كتب السنة النبوية،وشرح مقدمة ابي زيد القيرواني في العقيدة،وشرح في المصطلح ألفية السيوطي،وشرح كتاب الصيام من اللؤلؤ والمرجان،وكتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة وكلها في الحرم.
من دروسه بالحرم النبوي والتي تجدها في تسجيلات الحرم النبوي:
1- شرح مُختصر ألفية السيوطي .............(57 شريط).
2- القيروانية..........  ..........................(14 شريط).
3- صحيح البخاري[لم يكتمل]................(623 شريط).
4- سنن النسائي ..............................  (414 شريط).
5- سنن أبي داود[ومازال]....................(272 شريط).
6-اللؤلؤ والمرجان[كتاب الصيام].............(7 شريط).
7-آداب المشي إلى الصلاة..................  ..(14 شريط).
أما طريقة الاستفادة من تسجلات الحرم فهي نفس الطريقة التي شرحنها من قبل في ترجمتنا للشيخنا عبدالله الغنيمان حفظه الله ، وهي(أن تأتي بأشرطة جيدة كسوني مثلاً وجديدة وتسلمها لهم على عدد الأشرطة المشروحة وتقيد طلبك لديهم،ومن الغد تأتي لتأخذها بالمجان مسجلة،والتسجيلا  ت داخل الحرم).
ورقم هاتف الشيخ بالمدينة النبوية 8475207/04
وسمعت أنه حصل على الماجستير من مصر.
وللشيخ ولدٌ صالح وأحد طلبة العلم الجيدين وهو الشيخ عبدالرزاق بن عبدالمحسن العباد البدر حفظه الله وهو دكتور في الجامعة الإسلامية.
للشيخ محاضرات عديدة ؛ ولكن وللأسف لا توجد إلا في تسجيلات محددة نظراً لأن الطالبين لها قلة، والجوهر غالي ويحتاج إلى تنقيبٍ وبحث.
منها:
1- معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه بين أهل الإنصاف وأهل الإجحاف.
2- الإيمان بالغيب.
3- أربع وصايا للشباب.
4- أثر علم الحديث.
5- تقييد النعم بالشكر.
6- محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (2 شريط).
7- توقير العلماء والاستفادة من كتبهم.
8- أثر العبادات في حياة المسلمين.
9- الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله وشيءٌ من سيرته ودعوته.
10-الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله نموذج من الرعيل الأول.
11- الشيخ عمر بن عبدالرحمن فلاته وكيف عرفته.
12- خطر البدع.
13-النصيحة . 
14-أثر دراسة الحديث 2 شريط .
وغيرها...وتجدها في تسجيلات الإبانة بجدة،وما وجدته أنا في تسجيلات المجتمع ببريدة وسبيل المؤمنين بالدمام ومنهاج السنة بالرياض.
ولقد قرأت من جمع أحد الإخوة في أحد المنتديات هذه الصور من ورعه فيقول:
حدثني أحد خريجي الجامعة الإسلامية قصتين عن ورع الشيخ تذكرك بورع السلف الأولين !! 
الأولى: قال الخريج: سمعت سائق الشيخ الذي يذهب به إلى الجامعة ويعود به أن الشيخ ما كان يرضى أن يوقف سيارة الجامعة على الطريق من أجل شراء حاجة للبيت . سبحان الله !! 
وقال : سمعته أيضا يقول: لما انتهت رئاسة الشيخ للجامعة الإسلامية(والتي تولى رئاستها بعد سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله) رأيت الشيخ واقفا أسفل ينتظر فمررت عليه بالسيارة كالعادة لأوصله للمنزل فأبى الركوب وقال: ما دريت أنا قد انتهت مدة رئاستي وقد أرسلت لإبني يأتي ليأخذني !!! الله أكبر , ورع السلف وربي !! 
والشيخ دائماً ما يذكر أخوته من أهل العلم ويدعوا لهم،وله صلة بهم،منها صلته بالشيخ عمر فلاته رحمه الله من العلماء المعروفين والذي كان ناظراً على دار الحديث بالمدينة ومن ثم مدرس بالجامعة الإسلامية وبالحرم المدني وبحلقة مجاورة للشيخ عبدالمحسن،يقول الشيخ عن صلته بالشيخ عمر وهو من أخص أصحابه:
((فأول ما عرفته عندما قدمت إلى المدينة عند افتتاح الجامعة الإسلامية في عام 1381هـ،كنتُ أسمع ويتردّد على سمعي الشيخ عمر مدير دار الحديث،فذهبتُ إليه ودخلتُ مع باب الدار الذي هو من إلى جهة الجنوب،وبعدما يدخل الإنسان مع هذه الباب يجد أمامه ساحة واسعة وعلى يساره غرفة هي مكان مدير الدّار وإذا الشيخ عمر رحمه الله تعالى،في زاوية من زوايا هذه الغرفة على مكتبه،فسلّمتُ عليه ورأيتُ من أوّل وهلةٍ منه السماحة والّلطف والبُشر والدّعاء ومحبّة الخير للناس.
فكان هذا أول لقاء حصل لي معه وأوّل تعرّف عليه في تلك الجلسة التي دخل حبُّه في قلبي،وبعد ذلك توطدت العلاقة بيني وبينه ولا سيّما بعدما انتقل إلى الجامعة الإسلامية،فكنتُ لا يمرّ يومٌ غالباً إلا وألتقي به وأجلس معه وأستأنس به كثيراً رحمه الله تعالى،ثمّ في عام 1389هـ وكذلك في العام الذي يليه ذهبتُ أنا وإياه للتعاقد مع مدرّسين للجامعة ا\"لإسلامية إلى الأردن وسوريا ولبنان ومصر،وبلغت تلك المدّة التي اصطحبنا فيها ما يقرب من شهرين في كلّ من هاذين العامين،وقد رأيتُ أخلاقه الكريمة وتواضعه الجمّ.
وأذكر أنه كنّا في فندق من الفنادق،وكنّا نسكن في غرفة وفي داخلها حمّام،وكان في الحمام يقضي حاجته رحمه الله،فدخل شخص فقال:أين رئيس اللّجنة؟فقلتُ له:اجلس يأتي الآن،وكان يسمع وهو في داخل الحمّام،ولّما خرج قال:هذا رئيس اللجنة يشير إليّ:لستُ أنا رئيس اللجنة،فقلتُ:لا أبداً لستُ رئيس اللجنة أنت رئيسُها،فصار الأمر يدور بيني وبينه كلٌّ يقول للآخر أنا لست الرئيس وإنما الرئيس أنت،فتعجّب هذا الشّخصُ الذي دخل وكان يسأل عن رئيس اللجنة،وهذا من لطافته وتواضعه وسماحته رحمه الله تعالى.
ثم كانت العلاقة بيني وبينه وطيدةً جداً بحيث لا ينقطع أحدُنا عن الآخر،وكان يزورني وأزوره،ويّتصل بي وأتّصل به،إذا تأخر أحدُنا عن الآخر فترة وجيزة اتصل بالهاتف يسألُ عنّي واتّصلتُ به أيضاً أسألُ عنه،وكانت المودة بيننا قائمة،وكان ذلك كله في الله عز وجل،وأرجوا أن أكون وإياه في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظلُّه الذين ورد ذكرهم في الحديث الصحيح وفيهم: \"ورجلان تحابّا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرّقا عليه\".)) .
صور من مداعبات الشيخ:
يقول الشيخ في محاضرته عمر فلاته كما عرفته:
(ومن الطرائف العجيبة أنّني أداعب الشيخ عمر حول سنّه وأنّه كبير، ولا يظهر عليه الكِبَر، وفي سنة من السنوات كنّا في الحج ، ودخلنا مخيم التوعية في عرفات، وإذا فيه رجل قد ابيضّ منه كلُّ شيء حتّى حاجباه، فقلتُ للشيخ عمر:هذا من أمثالك أي: كبار السنّ، وبعد أن جلسنا قال ذلك الرجل يخاطبني: أنا تلميذ لك درّستني في مدرسة ليلية ابتدائية في الرياض- وكان ذلك في سنة 1374هـ تقريباً-،وكنت في زمن دراستي في الرياض أدرس مساءً متبرعاً في تلك المدرسة التي غالبُ طلابها موظفون، فوجد ذلك الشيخ عمر رحمه الله مناسبة ليقلب الموضوع عليّ، فكان يكرّر مخاطباً ذلك الرّجل: أنت تلميذ الشيخ عبدالمحسن ؟).
ومن صور مداعبته يقول:
(كنتُ معه-الشيخ عمر فلاته رحمه الله-في مجلس وفيه أحدُ المشايخ وقد حج فرضه بعد ولادتي بسنة، وكنتُ أعرف ذلك فسألته قائلاً : متى حججتَ فرضَك؟ فقال له الشيخ عمر: انتبه لا يجرّ لك لسانك، يعني بذلك التوصل إلى مقدار عمر ذلك الشيخ).
وصور مداعبت الشيخ كثيرة اكتفيت بما سمعتها منه حفظه الله..
يقول الشيخ حامد العلي من الكويت:
((ومن الدروس التي واظبنا عليه في المسجد شرح صحيح مسلم للشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد ، ومن الطريف أن الذي كان يقرأ عليه صحيح مسلم اسمه أيضا حامد العلي ، وقد التقيت بالشيخ العباد ذات مرة في المسجد الحرام في مكة ، وعرفته بنفسي وذكرت له اسمي ، وهو ضعيف النظر ، فتعجب وسألني عن العلاقة بيني وبين من كان يقرأ عليه في المسجد النبوي صحيح مسلم ، فقلت إنما هو تشابه في الأسماء فقط ، وكان الشيخ العباد قد قرأ لي رسالة صغيرة بعنوان ( ضوابط ينبغي تقديمها قبل الحكم على الطوائف والجماعات ) قبل أن أجعل هذا عنوانها ، وانما نشرت في مجلة الفرقان الكويتية بعنوان آخر ، ثم زدت عليها زيادات مهمة وأعدت طبعها ، والمقصود أنه كان قد اطلع عليها في المجلة المذكورة ، وأثنى عليها فشجعني ذلك على إعادة تحريرها وطبعها طبعة ثانية بزيادات مهمة . )).
هذا وفي الخاطر الشيء الكثير عن هذا العلم،وحسبنا أن نلمح عن جانب من سيرة شيخنا الفاضل.
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/1/Abbad.htm

----------

